# West Marine Odyssey PC1200 Clearance



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Thanks man...just shipped one to Cayo!


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Hell of a deal
I have had several of them over the years. But I had one go out under warranty and found they would not honor it. Because I did not use a odyssey charger. So add a Odyssey charger onto the price of your battery or you are on your own.
I haven’t owned one since and never will.


----------

